# Downloadgeschwindigkeit am Handy



## k.meier (5. November 2011)

hi
Ich frag einfach , weil ich davon einfach keinen Plan hab. Mein Netzbetreiber hat mir eine SMS mit einem Angebot geschickt. Internet am Handy, Downloadgeschwindigkeit 128 kbits. Reicht die Geschwindigkeit für irgendwas? oder ist das total sinnlos?

 für Emails oder so?  Interessant wär ob es für facebook reicht.

lg
k. meier


----------



## derJACK (5. November 2011)

Also reichen Tut es sicher für alles wenn du genug zeit hast ^^
Ich find das schon ein bisschen wenig .. Ich hab in meinem Vertrag 7,2 mb/s und ich könnte es mir nichtmehr vorstellen wenn es langsamer wäre


----------



## PC GAMER (5. November 2011)

Aslo ich habe 380 kbits bis 2 GB danach 240 kbits. Es ist nicht wie zuhause aber es reicht.


----------



## k.meier (5. November 2011)

Danke erst mal für die Rückmeldungen. Ich habe einen alten Handyvertrag noch 1 Jahr läuft und für 1,50 bekomme ich eben das Internet dazu, deswegen überlege ich.
Edit: Zeit hab ich genug, bin ja nicht darauf angewisen, jobmässig brauch ichs net, is halt ne Spielerei.


----------



## derJACK (5. November 2011)

k.meier schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erst mal für die Rückmeldungen. Ich habe einen alten Handyvertrag noch 1 Jahr läuft und für 1,50 bekomme ich eben das Internet dazu, deswegen überlege ich.



Ich würde auch sagen dass es ganz drauf ankommt was du für ein Mobiltelefon besitzt.. Bei nem smartphone Vorallem bei nem iPhone , Samsung Galaxy.... Ist es von Vorteil schnelles Internet zu haben. Vorallem wegen der großen Darstellung von Internet Seiten .. Kann sein dass du mit diesem Vertrag dann 2 Minuten auf ne Seite wartest :-/ aber wie gesagt ich kenn mich nur mit nem 7,2 mb/s aus ..


----------



## k.meier (5. November 2011)

Ich hab nen Smarphone, kein So nobles , ganz einfaches Samsung S 5320. Das is schon alles.


----------



## derJACK (5. November 2011)

k.meier schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nen Smarphone, kein So nobles , ganz einfaches Samsung S 5320. Das is schon alles.



Okay  aber für den Preis ist es schon nicht schlecht nehme ich an


----------



## Leandros (5. November 2011)

Für Mobile Sites / Anwendungen reicht es allemal.



derJACK schrieb:


> Also reichen Tut es sicher für alles wenn du genug zeit hast ^^
> Ich  find das schon ein bisschen wenig .. Ich hab in meinem Vertrag 7,2 mb/s  und ich könnte es mir nichtmehr vorstellen wenn es langsamer wäre


 Die kommen, rein Technisch, eh niemals voll an


----------



## k.meier (6. November 2011)

@Leandros: ALso deiner Meinung nach macht es Sinn und es reicht. Mir ist schon klar das das wirklich langsam ist, zumindest wenn die Seiten überhaupt aufgehn reicht mir das. Emails ohne Anhang sind auch kein Problem mehr dann oder?


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2011)

Jo. Dürfte für Mobile ausgelegte Seiten genug sein.


----------



## k.meier (6. November 2011)

danke dir


----------



## ile (6. November 2011)

derJACK schrieb:
			
		

> Also reichen Tut es sicher für alles wenn du genug zeit hast ^^
> Ich find das schon ein bisschen wenig .. Ich hab in meinem Vertrag 7,2 mb/s und ich könnte es mir nichtmehr vorstellen wenn es langsamer wäre



Es sind 7,2 Mbit/s, nicht MB! 

7,2 MB/s wäre das 8-fache...


----------



## Scroll (6. November 2011)

sind mb und mbit/s nicht das selbe?


----------



## PEG96 (6. November 2011)

Nein


----------



## ile (6. November 2011)

Scroll schrieb:
			
		

> sind mb und mbit/s nicht das selbe?



Ein Byte (1 MB = 1 Megabyte, also 10^6 Bytes) sind 8 Bit (1 Mbit = 1 Megabit, also 10^6 Bits) .


----------

